# Texas Online Tax Registration Help



## JustinAdrenal (Aug 11, 2011)

I registered online for my sales and used tax permit... I filled everything out and they told me to sign the Texas Online Registration Signature Form.... so i printed it out to sign but in the top left corner there is a big empty box... what do i put in there? address? name of company? just curious... i want to fill it out correctly so i can get this in! also i cant find my confirmation number... do i need it? all I have is the tax ID number they gave me when i filled everything out! thanks for you help!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

A great question for your county tax office. Just give them a call tomorrow and they will be happy to help you.


----------



## JustinAdrenal (Aug 11, 2011)

veedub3 said:


> A great question for your county tax office. Just give them a call tomorrow and they will be happy to help you.


ya i was planning on that if i couldn't get a answer... i just wanted to get it in tonight speed up the process


----------



## lrsbranding (Aug 6, 2011)

Justin, I am looking at our form. If you are talking about the box just below where it says Texas Online Registration Signature Form that is where your business name and address goes.


----------



## JustinAdrenal (Aug 11, 2011)

lrsbranding said:


> Justin, I am looking at our form. If you are talking about the box just below where it says Texas Online Registration Signature Form that is where your business name and address goes.


Perfect! Thank you!


----------

